# FX3 batteries and cold weather



## M12shooter (May 31, 2008)

Have found the rechargable batteries from FoxPro to not last long during cold weather hunts. I'm talking below zero temperatures and maybe getting four stands before the unit shuts down. Same batteries last for hours when hunting crows. Anyone have any information/similar experience to offer?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Foxpro batteries suck.

Ive had the best luck with energizer rechargeables. They dont last quite as long as non-rechargeable, but you save big money in them being rechargeable.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Foxpro batteries suck.
> 
> Ive had the best luck with energizer rechargeables. They dont last quite as long as non-rechargeable, but you save big money in them being rechargeable.


x2 :rock:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

buy some of those one time use hand warmers. And a few rubber bands, it'll keep the batteries warm and won't drain near as fast.

xdeano


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

xdeano said:


> buy some of those one time use hand warmers. And a few rubber bands, it'll keep the batteries warm and won't drain near as fast.
> 
> xdeano


Nice Tip of the Day! Have to try that!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

another tip would be to get them off the snow, cut a piece of foam and rubber band it to the bottom also.

xdeano


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

xdeano said:


> another tip would be to get them off the snow, cut a piece of foam and rubber band it to the bottom also.
> 
> xdeano


I carry mine in the foxpro case, I take it out and put it on top of the case, it does help!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I figure anything to keep the caller insulated and off the ground will help prolong battery life, so I bought the padded carrying case for mine and tied a loop of ranger cord on the handle. I figure to hang the caller on whatever is handy and if nothing is available, set it on the case to keep it off the ground/snow.

Also going to order another battery tray from Fox Pro so I can just swap out the entire pack for a fully charged one when the one in the caller drains...


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

I bought an FX3 a few years back because I liked the thought of the remote being able to keep the sound away from me. Original batteries lasted a long time, now I'm using Sony Ni-MH and they've been good as well. I just make sure they're charged right up when doing cold weather calling.

But if they die, no problem. I can resort to hand calls and place the JIB 40 or 50 yards out. Once the JIB starts dancing I don't have to worry about a yote zeroing in on the sound from the hand call because his attention is centred on the JIB.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

just be careful in weather that cold. i went out wednesday in 20 to 30 below temps and high winds (20 - 30 mph) and froze part of the cornea in my right eye. luckily i didn't damage the retina and the minor irritation is healing quickly, but it gave me a reminder of how serious "siberian" weather can be.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't know if they make them anymore but about 2 years ago I bought about 3 dozen 2600mAh Duracell rechargeable batteries (NiMH). I keep them for the caller and all the radios I have when we do deer drives. They lasted as long as regular Alkaline batteries and I get quite a few charges out of them. The only ones I find now are 2000mAh. I have 2 chargers the would charge 4 AA and 1 that would charge 8. So I always had fresh batteries in my backpack. I did have one of those rapid chargers but I don't think it charged them as good as the standard ones.


----------

